# Rent Moped/Scooter Long Term Alicante



## sunny_side (Mar 29, 2013)

Im moving to spain for around 5-6 months in a months time. I was thinking of buying a cheap car to get me by but from what i read its pretty complicated with tax and insurance for someone that's just basically a tourist so ideally i would rather hire a scooter/moped, i believe if you have an international license the hire company take care of all that and that would be ideal.

From what ive seen there looking for silly rental prices for mopeds, some are more expensive for cars and looks like they are aimed at the tourist who will rent for 1-2 days.

Is there anywhere in Alicante that will rent out mopeds for around 200 a month, i also looked at car rental and although the prices for March are reasonable as it gets into peak season they get very expensive.

Im planning on staying somewhere reasonably central in Alicante rather than on the outskirts so maybe if none of the above works out ill just use public transport but i like to be able to drive into town for a few groceries without having to walk for 10 mins, wait for a bus and repeat on the way back.

I would happily buy a cheap scooter if i didn't have to organize insurance and tax plus i dont want to get stuck with something that lasts a week and dies

Ive searched a ton of posts on this and nobody seems to have gotten an answer or suggests good companies to visit so im guessing not many people use scooters there and just use cars.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunny_side said:


> Im moving to spain for around 5-6 months in a months time. I was thinking of buying a cheap car to get me by but from what i read its pretty complicated with tax and insurance for someone that's just basically a tourist so ideally i would rather hire a scooter/moped, i believe if you have an international license the hire company take care of all that and that would be ideal.
> 
> From what ive seen there looking for silly rental prices for mopeds, some are more expensive for cars and looks like they are aimed at the tourist who will rent for 1-2 days.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I can't think of/don't know of anywhere near me that hires out scooters, except pretty much on a daily basis - I'm an hour north of the city in a touristy area, so that might be why

it might be worth you contacting the companies you've seen and asking if they'll do some sort of discount for a longer rental

one point though - if you're to be here more than 90 days you'll need to register as resident anyway, so it might be simpler & cheaper to buy one - I've seen them advertised for as little as 500€ second hand


----------



## sunny_side (Mar 29, 2013)

Going a bit off topic but i though EU residents can stay for 6 months without becoming resident?

Or is my understanding of resident wrong, i mean i dont want to have to start paying the compulsory health insurance tax and filling out a load of details on my finances and details when im taking a year out and travelling around.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunny_side said:


> Going a bit off topic but i though EU residents can stay for 6 months without becoming resident?
> 
> Or is my understanding of resident wrong, i mean i dont want to have to start paying the compulsory health insurance tax and filling out a load of details on my finances and details when im taking a year out and travelling around.


you're confusing tax residency & residency


at 90 days you are considered resident & are expected to register as such - & prove income & healthcare provision in order to do so

tax residency doesn't occur until you've been here 182+ days/ 365 in a calendar year Jan - Dec.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

I purchased my scooter for 400€, really easy to insure (98€ pa) and tax is 8€. I just found someone I trusted and bought from her, it was around 5 years old with 9,000km on the clock. The same scooter would probably have been around 600€ at our local bike shop. Why not look around and if you see something you like s/h get the local scooter shop to check it out. I think mine is still worth what I paid for it, it goes well and is very cheap to run - I'd say buy one as it should work out much cheaper but just get it checked over first.


----------



## mdebuck (Jul 11, 2015)

*buying and reselling scooter after 2 months without residency in Spain*



111KAB said:


> I purchased my scooter for 400€, really easy to insure (98€ pa) and tax is 8€. I just found someone I trusted and bought from her, it was around 5 years old with 9,000km on the clock. The same scooter would probably have been around 600€ at our local bike shop. Why not look around and if you see something you like s/h get the local scooter shop to check it out. I think mine is still worth what I paid for it, it goes well and is very cheap to run - I'd say buy one as it should work out much cheaper but just get it checked over first.


Hello,
I have a similar plan but for a shorter period. Buying a scooter and selling it off is what I plan to do but how can you buy a scooter in Alicante after arrival ? I presume you have to register it on your name with a Spanish licence plate and then they will ask for your Spanish ID as a foreigner I suppose. Unless oif course you can come wiht your national EU ID and have it insured without going to the license plate registration. I know it is possible to have different names on vehicle and green card registration but that would suppose that the seller is willing to keep it on his name.
Is this correct ?
Thx,
Marc


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi mdebuck - I had an easy time as the seller wanted 400€ and I agreed to this on the understanding they would help me with the re-registration. I have an NIE however all the registration dept seemed to be interested in was my passport, my Spanish address and the fact that the bike had an ITV (MOT) - they were not bothered whether it had insurance or not.

My post is from ages ago but I still have the scooter now with 11,000km it is great. Drive belt went on me and local guy replaced for 20€ other than that no problems. The plate comes with the bike by the way so if buying s/h it will already be plated.
If you have an NIE my recommendation would be to do a deal with a s/h dealer who will help sort for you particularly given a short stay.


----------



## mdebuck (Jul 11, 2015)

111KAB said:


> Hi mdebuck - I had an easy time as the seller wanted 400€ and I agreed to this on the understanding they would help me with the re-registration. I have an NIE however all the registration dept seemed to be interested in was my passport, my Spanish address and the fact that the bike had an ITV (MOT) - they were not bothered whether it had insurance or not.
> 
> My post is from ages ago but I still have the scooter now with 11,000km it is great. Drive belt went on me and local guy replaced for 20€ other than that no problems. The plate comes with the bike by the way so if buying s/h it will already be plated.
> If you have an NIE my recommendation would be to do a deal with a s/h dealer who will help sort for you particularly given a short stay.


Thx for quick reply and glad to hear your bike still runs smoothly. The point is that I don't want to apply for an NIE, because that will generate other paperwork. I just have the intention to spend my winter there and spend money. After that I will go to Italie and maybe Slovenia. I cannot end up with tax numbers in all those countries. Let s take the Belgian example. Once you registered you get a TAX form and have to fill it out even if you have 0 transactions. It s only when you unregister that they stop chasing you. We are again a bit off topic but temporary vehicle usage/registration is closely linked to NIE stuff. I would be willing to pay a decent deposit equaling the value to a dealer who rents it for 2 months and keeps it registered as it is. An insurance on a different name should not be a problem. Am I correct ?
Thx


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry I cannot answer your technical problems re NIE etc (but maybe someone else will come along who can) but I would do a bit of an internet trawl to find s/h dealers in the Alicante area and ask your various questions (use Google translate if necessary) as prior to buying I rented short term with UK passport and insurance provided as part of the hire. As you are looking for a short term use I would email on the basis of a longer term hire or short term purchase and see what comes up. Hire where I am would cost 400€ a month (50cc) so purchase makes total financial sense as does looking for a long term rental deal.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mdebuck said:


> Thx for quick reply and glad to hear your bike still runs smoothly. The point is that I don't want to apply for an NIE, because that will generate other paperwork. I just have the intention to spend my winter there and spend money. After that I will go to Italie and maybe Slovenia. I cannot end up with tax numbers in all those countries. Let s take the Belgian example. Once you registered you get a TAX form and have to fill it out even if you have 0 transactions. It s only when you unregister that they stop chasing you. We are again a bit off topic but temporary vehicle usage/registration is closely linked to NIE stuff. I would be willing to pay a decent deposit equaling the value to a dealer who rents it for 2 months and keeps it registered as it is. An insurance on a different name should not be a problem. Am I correct ?
> Thx


If you're going to live in Spain and spend money then you will need an NIE. Its not a tax number, it wont generate any paperwork and its temporary, but without it, you'll have problems

Jo xxx


----------

